# Tambolaka group-buy round 2, interest thread.



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you don't know what this stuff is, check out this thread.

Alright everyone, I've decided to host a group buy since there were a bunch of people who weren't in on the first one & there are some of us (like me) who just want more. :biggrin: The general idea is to have Bob send me the whole package to save on shipping, then I'd send your stuff to you. I think I'll try to keep this for those of us in the CONUS.

The price for a 100g bag (already prepared) is $10, for a 3in stick (150g I think?) is $12, *the price for a Tambota cigar is $7.50 for a three-pack.* The 3in stick must be prepared yourself, it is fun though! There is a $20 flat rate for shipping, which could be divided evenly between all buyers. Plus the cost for me to ship the stuff to you.

So for example if you wanted to buy 2 - 3in sticks & there are ten of us involved, it would cost $24 plus $2 plus $5 for me to ship, for a grand total of $31 for 300g of tobacco. Not a bad deal at all. Also, as you can see, it would be a lot cheaper per gram to buy a lot. These are just *estimates*, I'm *not* guaranteeing that price. I'll keep updating as I get more information.

Here's the idea for now, please answer the following questions in your post:

1) Are you interested in a group buy?
2) When would you be interested?
3) How much would you want approximately?

Any suggestions are welcome, even though they might be ignored. ipe:

Oh yeah, here's a great pic of this stuff (the picture is a link to the reviews):


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

As stated elsewhere I am down. I would go for 2 of the unprepared sticks, these really have me intrigued. Any time after June 18th would work for me:thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1 ) Juicestain: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) after June 18th.
2 ) bigdaddysmoker: (2 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
3 ) drastic quench: (2 - 3in sticks) anytime.
4 ) sounds7: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 brass pipe) anytime.
5 ) Seekeroftruth: (2 - 3in sticks) anytime.
6 ) Ultramag: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) asap.
7 ) PinkFloydFan: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) anytime.
8 ) BigRay023: (3 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bad, 1 - 3pack Tambota) anytime?
9 ) smelvis: (2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 10 - 3packs Tambota) after June 12th.
10 ) commonsenseman (5 - 3in sticks, 3 - 3packs tambota) anytime.
11 ) Stench: (1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) anytime.
12 ) ekengland07: (2 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
13 ) Contrabass Bry: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) after June 9th.
14 ) Dread: (3 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
15 ) Commander Quan: tentatively interested.
16 ) smokinmojo: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) anytime.
17 ) owaindav: (1 - 3in stick, 1 brass pipe) anytime.
18 ) plexiprs: (5 - 100g bags, 3 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
19 ) jolyrogger: (1 - 100g bag, 3 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
20 ) canucks6024: (2 - 3in sticks) anytime.
21 ) alfredo_buscatti: tentatively interested.
22 ) Davetopay: (1 - 100g bag) anytime.
23 ) vanvan84: ( 1 - 3pack Tambota) anytime.
24 ) eyesack: (3 - 3packs Tambota) asap.
25 ) Steel Talon: (2 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
26 ) d_day: (1 - 3in stick, 2 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
27 ) WyoBob: (2 - 100g bags) anytime.
28 ) CWL: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota, 1 - brass pipe) anytime.
29 ) bigslowrock: (2 - 3packs Tambota)
30 ) Jessefive: (1 - 3in stick) anytime.
31 ) Benaj85: (2 - 3in sticks, 3 - 3packs Tambota) anytime.
32 ) mbearer: (1 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 1 brass pipe) anytime.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I woul be interested in getting on this one. Anytime after a few weeks from now would be best. I would probably get two of the 3 in sticks.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I am potentially down but I'm still waiting on a sample to see if I like it. I have an idea that I'll like it mixed with another quite affordable blend, Stokkebye cube cut.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, after re-reading my post question #1 is pretty dumb.


:r I thought that question #1 was a little redundant...

I actually have not tried this myself but after everything I've read I cannot believe I wouldn't. If I somehow hate it I am sure it would be great bomb/trade fodder anyhow, so no loss.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Let me get the sample you sent me and smoke it. If I like the stuff I am in for certain. If you cant wait a couple more days then go ahead and count me in anyway because I am sure I could trade it away if I don't like it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Juicestain said:


> :r I thought that question #1 was a little redundant...
> 
> I actually have not tried this myself but after everything I've read I cannot believe I wouldn't. If I somehow I hate it I am sure it would be great bomb/trade fodder anyhow, so no loss.


Isn't it funny how we don't realize how dumb something sounds until it's too late?

Oh well, good thing they have the option to edit here!


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

Count me in! at least two sticks for me. ready any time. Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Let me get the sample you sent me and smoke it. If I like the stuff I am in for certain. If you cant wait a couple more days then go ahead and count me in anyway because I am sure I could trade it away if I don't like it.


One thing we have is time, no rush at all.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I've just added the option to purchase the Tambota cigar in addition to the pipe tobacco.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

which size is the cigar?
Regardless, put me down for 2 3-packs of the cigar. Which is 2x3in. sticks of pipe tobacco and 2x3-packs of the cigar in total for me.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1. Yes
2. ASAP
3. Two sticks and one prepared bag minimum.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in for (1) 3" stick and (1) 100g prepped baggy Jeff. 
Anytime you place the order Sir..

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> which size is the cigar?
> Regardless, put me down for 2 3-packs of the cigar. Which is 2x3in. sticks of pipe tobacco and 2x3-packs of the cigar in total for me.


Not sure what size they are, Balibob made them sound small though. They're not on his site yet, but they should be shortly.



ultramag said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. ASAP
> 3. Two sticks and one prepared bag minimum.





PinkFloydFan said:


> Count me in for (1) 3" stick and (1) 100g prepped baggy Jeff.
> Anytime you place the order Sir..
> 
> Vin


Got you guys on the list.

Also, Bob & I have been communicating via PM. As of now we think it's best to combine payment, then either his wife, or me, will ship all of the stuff out to all of you. We're just working through the logistics to see which way is more cost effective for everyone.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

I should be good for 3 sticks 1 bag and a petaca of cigars!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Jeff
Please put me down for two (2) 3inch sticks plus....

Ten (10) 3 packs of the Tambota 4 inch by 50ring petite robusto cigars 

Thanks and as justin said I would prefer after the 12th of June but could pay whenever!

Dave


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

BigRay023 said:


> I should be good for 3 sticks 1 bag and a petaca of cigars!





smelvis said:


> Hi Jeff
> Please put me down for two (2) 3inch sticks plus....
> 
> Ten (10) 3 packs of the Tambota 4 inch by 50ring petite robusto cigars
> ...


You have both been added.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey guys I am not one to ask for tobacco samples but I would really like to try this tobacco before I commit to the group buy. Limited funds available for experimental purchases. If someone could facilitate this I would be most appreciative. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for putting this together jeff!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm in for a 100g bag (prepped) and a 3'er of the Tambota Cigars ...ah make it two 3'ers. Might have to share.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> As stated elsewhere I am down. I would go for 2 of the unprepared sticks, these really have me intrigued. Any time after June 18th would work for me:thumb:


After thinking on this I have revised this to 1 prepared bag, 1 3" stick and 1 of the 3 packs of cigars. Thanks for getting this rolling Jeff!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'm in for 2 3-packs of the tambota. Been wanting to try these! Thanks.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I'm in!

One of each: prepped bag, 3" stick & 3-pack of cigars. I'm down after the next couple weeks.

(This order wil most likely be increased in the next few days.)


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in for 2 sticks of that delicious tobacco whenever it is convient to get it to me.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Jeff, do you know how long this stuff will last in it's non-prepared state? I've only smoked one bowl out of the bag that you sent me, and haven't touched the stick, but may be interested in a few more while all this is going on. I'm just wondering if they are viable indefinitely because my grand kids may inherit some of this stuff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Hey guys I am not one to ask for tobacco samples but I would really like to try this tobacco before I commit to the group buy. Limited funds available for experimental purchases. If someone could facilitate this I would be most appreciative. Sorry to hijack the thread.


PM me your addy, I'm sure I could send you some before we finalize this.



shuckins said:


> thanks for putting this together jeff!


Glad to give you a break!



Commander Quan said:


> Jeff, do you know how long this stuff will last in it's non-prepared state? I've only smoked one bowl out of the bag that you sent me, and haven't touched the stick, but may be interested in a few more while all this is going on. I'm just wondering if they are viable indefinitely because my grand kids may inherit some of this stuff.


If jarred it should last almost indefinately I would think. Balibob could answer this better than I, but I doubt you have anything to worry about. After all, it's been in that state for five years already.

BTW, the list has been updated.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Jeff, do you know how long this stuff will last in it's non-prepared state? I've only smoked one bowl out of the bag that you sent me, and haven't touched the stick, but may be interested in a few more while all this is going on.


Get out of my head, man! I was JUST going to ask that very question.

Thanks!

Oh and one more thing, could those nifty pipes be included in the order? I wouldn't blame you if you didn't want to be responsible for any damage.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Contrabass Bry said:


> Get out of my head, man! I was JUST going to ask that very question.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Oh and one more thing, could those nifty pipes be included in the order? I wouldn't blame you if you didn't want to be responsible for any damage.


I will PM Bob & see what I can do to add those.

The _Brass Horn Shell Nautilus_ pipe is $45










The _Silver Horn Shell Nautilus_ pipe is $65










I'm not sure about shipping these yet, depending on how fragile they are we may want to put insurance on them.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

those are some beautiful pipes.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

WTG Jeff!

I'd like,whenever you are ready for payment... (1) 3" stick and 100g prepared baccy.


Thanks


craige


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I may possibly be interterested depending on how things work out. 

What is the payment method? If you already answered this my apologies.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smokinmojo said:


> WTG Jeff!
> 
> I'd like,whenever you are ready for payment... (1) 3" stick and 100g prepared baccy.
> 
> ...


Added.



teedles915 said:


> I may possibly be interterested depending on how things work out.
> 
> What is the payment method? If you already answered this my apologies.


Haven't nailed that down for certain, but probably PlayPail. Other payment methods may be available too (like direct deposit in his bank account), just not sure yet. I'm still in contact with Balibob, I'll let you know as soon as I know for sure.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Put me down for a 3" stick and if they can ship the pipes I'd like one of the brass ones ($45 one).


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

OK I gave it a try, This is a very unfamiliar taste for me but it is tasty and it has a nice punch to it. I would like to get in on this group buy so put me down for two 3' unprepared sticks. PM when you need the money.
PS. Also interested in the brass pipe if you do pipes.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Put me down for a 3" stick and if they can ship the pipes I'd like one of the brass ones ($45 one).





sounds7 said:


> OK I gave it a try, This is a very unfamiliar taste for me but it is tasty and it has a nice punch to it. I would like to get in on this group buy so put me down for two 3' unprepared sticks. PM when you need the money.
> PS. Also interested in the brass pipe if you do pipes.


You've both been added.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> Here's the idea for now, please answer the following questions in your post:
> 
> 1) Are you interested in a group buy?
> 2) When would you be interested?
> 3) How much would you want approximately?


Yes, very interested in trying both the Pipe tobacco and their cigars!
Now, tomorrow, next week, next month whenever it comes together!

500g prepared pipe tobacco and maybe 3-5 Cigar 3-packs.

Most, very, seriously interested good sir!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Yes, very interested in trying both the Pipe tobacco and their cigars!
> Now, tomorrow, next week, next month whenever it comes together!
> 
> 500g prepared pipe tobacco and maybe 3-5 Cigar 3-packs.
> ...


You have been added.

Nice enthusiasm!


----------



## alfredo_buscatti (May 13, 2010)

You mentioned that, if I understand you correctly, that you were limiting it to those in the CONUS. What is this? Can I join before the buy and thus be able to participate?

Please excuse me if I have this all wrong.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

CONUS = Continental United States


----------



## alfredo_buscatti (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for the info.; I qualify.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

i'll jump on this deal.. put me in for 1 (100g pre) 3 (3pk Tambota)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

jolyrogger said:


> i'll jump on this deal.. put me in for 1 (100g pre) 3 (3pk Tambota)


Added.

Ok, so I'm very tentatively thinking of trying to submit our order the week of June 21st. I will start a payment thread at that time.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff can you add a couple of the 100 gram prepared bags to my order, Please!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Jeff can you add a couple of the 100 gram prepared bags to my order, Please!


Absolutely not! :wink:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

In the interest of being a pain in the arse I would like to ammend my order please.

2 Prepared Bags
3 Sticks
1 3 pack cigars

Thanks Jeff. I'll try and make this my final answer.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Absolutely not! :wink:


Okay Pa :frown: :sorry:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> In the interest of being a pain in the arse I would like to ammend my order please.
> 
> 2 Prepared Bags
> 3 Sticks
> ...


Amended!

There's plenty of time left, feel free to change your mind as much as needed!


----------



## canucks6024 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to be added for 2 3in sticks of tobacco. I'll cover the shipping up to Canada


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

canucks6024 said:


> I'd like to be added for 2 3in sticks of tobacco. I'll cover the shipping up to Canada


Added!


----------



## alfredo_buscatti (May 13, 2010)

I received a sample of the tobacco yesterday. I've smoked two bowls and probably will smoke another two today. I want to smoke it all before I commit. commonsenseman, thanks ever so much for all the time you're putting in to coordinate such a large, 20 something party order!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Jeff, you have a PM......I'd be down for a bag of the ready to go stuff. Haven't tried it and don't want to get too much and then not like it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Okay Pa :frown: :sorry:


Too funny!



alfredo_buscatti said:


> I received a sample of the tobacco yesterday. I've smoked two bowls and probably will smoke another two today. I want to smoke it all before I commit. commonsenseman, thanks ever so much for all the time you're putting in to coordinate such a large, 20 something party order!


No prob man! Keep on smoking it & let me know!



Davetopay said:


> Hey Jeff, you have a PM......I'd be down for a bag of the ready to go stuff. Haven't tried it and don't want to get too much and then not like it.


Wow, going blind, you're a brave man :heh:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Going in blind is the only way to go. Especially with something as ethnic and powerfull as this


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone here tried the cigars??


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> Has anyone here tried the cigars??


I had one of the Tambo perfectos and it was... different. I liked it, but not enough that I feel the need to buy a box. Kinda warm and nutty, mild to medium to me. :2


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> Has anyone here tried the cigars??


 Hi Kevin,
I smoke them everyday but then again you might not consider my opinion totally unbiased..LOL.. Smelvis in this thread has purchased a box of the perfectos and I think has also tried the super robusto in the Tambo line so he can tell you about those. Puff.com member Cigary is in love with the Tambo Super Robusto and if you do a search of Tambo you will find his and dozens of other reviews of our cigars right here on puff.com.

As for the Tambota line, it is brand new thus only I and a handful of cigar "freaks" (5 or more stick a day pros) I use as product development testers have tried these beauties. Some of these guys have already put up the bucks to be the first on their block to get the Tambotas and have been hounding me for months for when they can get another Tambota. It is packed full of vitamin N and I can tell you that it will likely be the best under $3 handmade, long leaf filler, 5 year aged 4inch 50ring cigar you will ever smoke (in fact when was the last time you got all that for under $3 anywhere?). But that is just my not so humble opinion.

Bottomline you can get a great little cigar and tell your friends about it for under $10 for pack of three or you can wait till everyone else tries it and then tells you all about what your missing. Choice is yours... But for now I am going to go out to the patio and light up a Tambota!!! Smoke on, Balibob :cheer2:
PS. Sorry to be so slow getting to the thread but was out promoting the new Tambota around asia...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Bob
I bought two boxes of the perfectos and would be buying more Tambos except hoping to pick up as many as I can carry back in person in November. arty:

I like em pure tobacco! Very good in my opinion, I am buying the pipe sticks and prepare bags for the troops. 

Dave

PS
Thanks to a friend I have tried the super robustos and the half coronas as well as the perfectos, My favorite to date is the super robustos! Yun!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Bump" don't let it get lost in the archives...


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would be interested in a 3 pack of cigars if this is still going on.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm down for 3 3-packs of Tambotas ASAP Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

vanvan84 said:


> I would be interested in a 3 pack of cigars if this is still going on.





eyesack said:


> I'm down for 3 3-packs of Tambotas ASAP Jeff!


You've both been added!

Just in case you guys didn't see it, I'm shooting for the week of June 21st, since that's when everyone should be ready.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey mister, shouldn't you be sleeping?!!!! LOL! Sounds good bro, thanks for getting this together! +1 to you!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm interested in 2 of the 3 packs of the cigars. I dont do PP. However, let me know how much and I'll send you cash or a MO. No rush on my part.

Peace and good Karma
Tal~


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd be down for 2 three packs of cigars and a three inch stick of pipe baccy. Just let me know when and where payment needs to be sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hey mister, shouldn't you be sleeping?!!!! LOL! Sounds good bro, thanks for getting this together! +1 to you!


Speaking of sleep, I could use some right about now!:cp



Steel Talon said:


> I'm interested in 2 of the 3 packs of the cigars. I dont do PP. However, let me know how much and I'll send you cash or a MO. No rush on my part.
> 
> Peace and good Karma
> Tal~


Either of those will work just fine. I'll start the payment thread early enough to give you plenty of time.



d_day said:


> I'd be down for 2 three packs of cigars and a three inch stick of pipe baccy. Just let me know when and where payment needs to be sent.


Added!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Jeff,

I'd like two, 100 gram bags of prepared, please.

Thanks for doing this group buy. They're a lot of work and I appreciate your efforts.

Bob


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm pretty surprised that I haven't noticed this thread before today! 

Please count me in for:

1 bag prepared tobacco
2 sticks tobacco
1 3-pack of cigars
1 brass pipe (if available)

Just let me know when it's time to pay, and thank you for organizing this!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

2-3 packs of cigars


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

WyoBob said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I'd like two, 100 gram bags of prepared, please.
> 
> ...





CWL said:


> I'm pretty surprised that I haven't noticed this thread before today!
> 
> Please count me in for:
> 
> ...





bigslowrock said:


> 2-3 packs of cigars


You've all been added!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I say....

Three Cheers for Jeff...

Hip Hip Hooray :cheer2:

Hip Hip Hooray :cheer2:

Hip Hip Hooray :cheer2:

Thanks Jeff. 

We all sincerely appreciate your organizing this purchase. 

Vin


----------



## alfredo_buscatti (May 13, 2010)

I'm in for 10 canisters of the sticks.

Are the sticks packaged in 100 or 150 g canisters?

csense., thank you for all your efforts in organizing/distributing this buy!

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

alfredo_buscatti said:


> I'm in for 10 canisters of the sticks.
> 
> Are the sticks packaged in 100 or 150 g canisters?
> 
> ...


The sticks come in actual "stick" form, pictured below. They are cut from very long sections, into 3in segments. I believe they are about 150g each, but they vary slightly. What I can say is one stick is enough to fill two mason jars.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

After much deliberation, I think I'm in for 1 unprepared stick. I wanted to take the easy route, but it looks like fun to prepare it yourself!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> After much deliberation, I think I'm in for 1 unprepared stick. I wanted to take the easy route, but it looks like fun to prepare it yourself!


You've been added!


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi jeff,
Looks like you have been hard at work while I have been bouncing around the hinterlands of Indonesia. Not many wi fi or blackberry connections out in the sticks here. I have gotten some PM's on the tambota three stick cigar paks and I have referred them to your group buy and cc'd my response to you. I should have the Tambotas in hand by next week as they left the rolling factory last wednesday. Like watching grass grow to get these cigars into my hands, but I guess you can't rush a fine cigar...Learned that long ago. All will be ready before your scheduled group buy ends though so don't worry about that. 

They sent me a hundred paks a couple weeks ago and now I have guys clamoring for more. I told the factory manager that I am sending these starved tambota lovers to his house if he doesn't get me the sticks fast. Don't want to disapoint a cigar lover as they can get mean when they are left hungry for more! At last thursday's Bali Cigar Club Meeting an American author, who I must leave nameless for now, who lives here in Ubud, Bali told me I was "doing God's work!" after he spent 26 hours in a marathon writing session bolstered by his supply of Tambotas.... Never let it be said writers don't appreciate a good stoagie. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

:sigh: apparently life is getting in the way of my smoking. I'm going to be moving sometime in the near future and I'm not sure when that's going to be or where it is yet. I'll have to skip out this time but I'll be rearing to go next time around.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

In for 3-3 packs of the Tambota petite robustos


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am in for:
2- Unprepared Sticks
3 - 3packs of Cigars

Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi jeff,
> Looks like you have been hard at work while I have been bouncing around the hinterlands of Indonesia. Not many wi fi or blackberry connections out in the sticks here. I have gotten some PM's on the tambota three stick cigar paks and I have referred them to your group buy and cc'd my response to you. I should have the Tambotas in hand by next week as they left the rolling factory last wednesday. Like watching grass grow to get these cigars into my hands, but I guess you can't rush a fine cigar...Learned that long ago. All will be ready before your scheduled group buy ends though so don't worry about that.
> 
> They sent me a hundred paks a couple weeks ago and now I have guys clamoring for more. I told the factory manager that I am sending these starved tambota lovers to his house if he doesn't get me the sticks fast. Don't want to disapoint a cigar lover as they can get mean when they are left hungry for more! At last thursday's Bali Cigar Club Meeting an American author, who I must leave nameless for now, who lives here in Ubud, Bali told me I was "doing God's work!" after he spent 26 hours in a marathon writing session bolstered by his supply of Tambotas.... Never let it be said writers don't appreciate a good stoagie. Smoke on, Balibob


Wow, he's a trooper! Glad to hear you're getting some in, we'll be getting this group-buy show on the road real soon!



Dread said:


> In for 3-3 packs of the Tambota petite robustos


Added.



Uelrindru said:


> :sigh: apparently life is getting in the way of my smoking. I'm going to be moving sometime in the near future and I'm not sure when that's going to be or where it is yet. I'll have to skip out this time but I'll be rearing to go next time around.


No problem man, you've been dropped.



Benaj85 said:


> I am in for:
> 2- Unprepared Sticks
> 3 - 3packs of Cigars
> 
> Thanks


Added.

bigdaddysmoker has also been added via PM.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey CSM (AKA Jeff) 

Could you put me down for - 

(2) prepared packs
(1) 3" stick
(1) Brass pipe (the things look darn cool hope they smoke well too)

Just let me know when you need the money transfered over and I will do so.. I am a newbie here but good for it  

Thanks for putting this together too.. I am very interested to try this out  
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Mark me down for (2) 3inch sticks.

----------------

This stuff reminds me very much of Solani Aged Burley Flake in taste, but with more nicotine potency. Anyone else find the similarity in flavor profile to high-quality burley? It's a respectable smoke straight up, but I'm planning on experimenting with it as a condiment to blend with VAs. I'm curious as to how well it will get along, but I have high expectations as it doesn't seem like it's flavor is overwhelmingly dominate.

Edited to add: Clearly, this stuff is the de facto official Puff Forum pipe tobacco, yes?


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

"Any man who checks his watch while smoking his pipe is doing it wrong. "

Hi Drastic,
Love your quote...Smoke on my freind, balibob
PS. just picked up 60meters of three year old Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco sticks from our growers in sumba and now it is on it's way by boat and truck to my aging warehouse to join hundreds of meters I have been aging for up to 4 years. Takes about 4 days by crossing three islands and boarding three separate ferry boats to come to Bali. That's about 670 - 3inch uncut pipe sticks or 36,000 Tambota cigars. Banking for the future a few sticks at a time... enjoy!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Bob! Do you bathe in the stuff? I think if I had that much tobacco, I'd be tempted to just roll around in it when nobody's looking hahaha ;D


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Wow Bob! Do you bathe in the stuff? I think if I had that much tobacco, I'd be tempted to just roll around in it when nobody's looking hahaha ;D


Hi Isaac,
Funny you should ask. A friend of mine manufactures handmade soap for the high end hotel and villa market here in Bali and he has made me,,, you guessed it, Tobacco Soap. It is some great stuff and waiting for the next run from him to add it to our shop products. He blends with cinnamon and other local spices to make a very nice fragrance. I am never far from my Tambo!!! Smoke on my friend, Balibob
PS. Running up to Jogjakarta today with a couple of new Bali Cigar Club members to visit our rolling factory and say howdy to Johannes (Yan).


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Isaac,
> Funny you should ask. A friend of mine manufactures handmade soap for the high end hotel and villa market here in Bali and he has made me,,, you guessed it, Tobacco Soap. It is some great stuff and waiting for the next run from him to add it to our shop products. He blends with cinnamon and other local spices to make a very nice fragrance. I am never far from my Tambo!!! Smoke on my friend, Balibob
> PS. Running up to Jogjakarta today with a couple of new Bali Cigar Club members to visit our rolling factory and say howdy to Johannes (Yan).


 You are dedicated to your tobacco! I would never of thought of tobacco soap, how interesting.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Isaac,
> Funny you should ask. A friend of mine manufactures handmade soap for the high end hotel and villa market here in Bali and he has made me,,, you guessed it, Tobacco Soap. It is some great stuff and waiting for the next run from him to add it to our shop products. He blends with cinnamon and other local spices to make a very nice fragrance. I am never far from my Tambo!!! Smoke on my friend, Balibob
> PS. Running up to Jogjakarta today with a couple of new Bali Cigar Club members to visit our rolling factory and say howdy to Johannes (Yan).


In for 10 bars of the tobacco soap :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

mbearer said:


> Hey CSM (AKA Jeff)
> 
> Could you put me down for -
> 
> ...





drastic_quench said:


> Mark me down for (2) 3inch sticks.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


You've both been added.

I didn't find it to be too much like ABF, to me it's more like a dark-fired tobacco; G&H Dark Flake, ropes, etc. I'd be interested to see how it blends though.

P.S. it sure seems to be the official tobacco, now we just need to get Balibob to put the puff logo on it :wink:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes. I definitely see a similarity to dark fired tobaccos. I've never smoked rope tobaccos, but the thought did cross my mind that this stuff must be very similar. The descriptions of the tastes are similar as well as each's humongous nicotine potency.

As far as blending, I'm going to try out VA/Tambo as well as adding Tambo to English blends. I might try my hand at my own English with Tambo (Tamblish... Englaka...) after I get some blending lat.


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

It is very good with latakia! My favorite mix right now is some Va/per with tambo and latakia. But I have strange tastes.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Is it just me, or does it smell like a fresh bag of redman chew to anyone else? I just want to take a big three fingered pinch and stuff it inside my cheek.

I have not yet put it in the pipe, but have been spending some time with it in the prep stage...steaming, picking apart, slicing, trimming, fluffing, turning etc. Still too wet to smoke, but the aroma takes me back to days when I used to put a chaw in my cheek.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> me it's more like a dark-fired tobacco; G&H Dark Flake, ropes, etc. I'd be interested to see how it blends though.


It's closer to ropes and dark-fired tobaccos, for sure. But I don't get the bitterness I get with ropes, and it doesn't seem as strong as Black XXX. It reminds me of Black XX but without the harshness... well, it has harshness but it's a softer harshness.  After smoking a couple more bowls of the blind sample you sent, I'm still not that close to figuring out its mysteries but I'm enjoying it. I may have to get in on the next buy. Thanks for sending it, bro!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Can I get a quick update; is payment being taken yet for this yet? I haven't been keeping a big eye out on it =(


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Not so far *eyesack* .... we are waiting ..... patiently .......... _for now!_


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Not so far *eyesack* .... we are waiting ..... patiently .......... _for now!_


 Hi from Bali,
I believe that Jeff wants to close the group buy on the 21st of this month and I will pm him to check on how he wants to handle the payment and get that info posted here. Right now I am waiting for the order quantities from him to date so we can have everything ready to go. May need more than one shipment depending on size of the order to keep under customs limits. No big deal but means the orders sometimes have to go out over a few days rather than all at once. Will be back on the thread once I hear from Jeff. Thanks for your patience, and smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Can I get a quick update; is payment being taken yet for this yet? I haven't been keeping a big eye out on it =(





plexiprs said:


> Not so far *eyesack* .... we are waiting ..... patiently .......... _for now!_


I was just thinking about the payment today, you guys could probably start sending money soon if we want to keep with our 21st deadline. My preferred payment method is PP, but I suppose other methods could be accommodated as needed. PM me if you need my address. Here's my PP e-mail [email protected] (please send as a gift, do not mention tobacco).

I haven't finalized shipping costs yet, but I was thinking $3 if I can fit it in a padded envelope, if I can't $6. Let me know if that sounds fair.

I'll be summing up the total costs later in this evening & I'll post it up.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi from Bali,
> I believe that Jeff wants to close the group buy on the 21st of this month and I will pm him to check on how he wants to handle the payment and get that info posted here. Right now I am waiting for the order quantities from him to date so we can have everything ready to go. May need more than one shipment depending on size of the order to keep under customs limits. No big deal but means the orders sometimes have to go out over a few days rather than all at once. Will be back on the thread once I hear from Jeff. Thanks for your patience, and smoke on, Balibob


I'll post up the totals later this evening too.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, after looking up shipping costs & figuring what it'll cost me to buy boxes & envelopes I think it'll be a little bit more expensive. Also there's the shipping from Bob to me. How do you all feel about just a flat $5 regardless? I'm open to suggestions.

As of now, here's how it looks:

The first number is the subtotal, the second is the shipping, the third it the total.

If those of you who want pipes would like insurance, let me know. Also, check my math & make sure I have your orders correct.

1 ) Juicestain: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50
2 ) bigdaddysmoker: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20
3 ) drastic quench: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29
4 ) sounds7: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 brass pipe) $69 + $5 = $74
5 ) Seekeroftruth: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29 PAID
6 ) Ultramag: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $63.50 + $5 = $68.50 PAID
7 ) PinkFloydFan: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $22 + $5 = $27
8 ) BigRay023: (3 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bad, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $53.50 + $5 = $58.50
9 ) smelvis: (2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 10 - 3packs Tambota) $119 + $5 = $124 PAID
10 ) commonsenseman (4 - 3in sticks, 1 - 3pack tambota) $55.50 + $5 = $60.50
11 ) Stench: (1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $17.50 + $5 = $23.50 PAID
12 ) ekengland07: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20 PAID
13 ) Contrabass Bry: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bag) $34 + $5 = $39 (Edited) PAID
14 ) Dread: (3 - 3packs Tambota) $22.5 + $5 = $27.50 PAID
15 ) Commander Quan: tentatively interested? 
16 ) smokinmojo: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $22 + $5 = $27 PAID
17 ) owaindav: (1 - 3in stick, 1 brass pipe) $57 + $5 = $62
18 ) plexiprs: (5 - 100g bags, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $72.50 + $5 = $77.50 PAID
19 ) jolyrogger: (1 - 100g bag, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $32.50 + $5 = $37.50
20 ) canucks6024: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50 (Edited)
21 ) alfredo_buscatti: tentatively interested?
22 ) Davetopay: (1 - 100g bag) $10 + $5 = $15
23 ) vanvan84: ( 1 - 3pack Tambota) $7.50 + $5 = $12.50
24 ) eyesack: (3 - 3packs Tambota) $22.50 + $5 = $27.50
25 ) Steel Talon: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20
26 ) d_day: (1 - 3in stick, 2 - 3packs Tambota) $27 + $5 = $32 PAID
27 ) WyoBob: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags) $56 + $5 = $61
28 ) CWL: (2 - 3in sticks, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota, 1 - brass pipe) $86.50 + $5 = $91.50 PAID
29 ) bigslowrock: (2 - 3packs Tambota) $15 + $5 = $20
30 ) Jessefive: (1 - 3in stick) $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
31 ) Benaj85: (2 - 3in sticks, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $46.50 + $5 = $51.50 PAID
32 ) mbearer: (1 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bags, 1 brass pipe) $77 + $5 = $82 PAID
33 ) Emjaysmash: (1 - 100g bag) $10 + $5 = $15 PAID


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> How do you all feel about just a flat $5 regardless? I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> 18 ) plexiprs: (5 - 100g bags, 3 - 3packs Tambota) $72.50 + $5 = $77.50


Good with it all and you should have a PP waiting for that total.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

sending Weepal tonight!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

"smokinmojo: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $22 + $5 = $27"


Payment sent. Thanks Jeff! 



craige


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff
Paid via pp plus shipping.

Thanks!! :banana:

Dave


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

6 ) Ultramag: (3 - 3in sticks, 2 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $63.50 + $5 = $68.50



Paid.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

PP sent. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

5 ) Seekeroftruth: (2 - 3in sticks) $24 + $5 = $29

Done. Thanks again.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

can i get in on this? would like 2 of the three pack of Tambotas. i don't have a PP account so i will need an address to send certified funds if that is ok?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smokinmojo said:


> PAID





smelvis said:


> PAID





ultramag said:


> PAID





ekengland07 said:


> PAID





Seekeroftruth said:


> PAID


Thanks guys!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> can i get in on this? would like 2 of the three pack of Tambotas. i don't have a PP account so i will need an address to send certified funds if that is ok?


Sure no prob, I'll PM my address to you.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just sent Balibob the total as of now. Let me know if you want to drop out or change your order. I'm still shooting for sending him the $$$ on the 21st, so if at all possible try to pay by then.

If somebody wants to check my math that'd be very helpful, here's the total that I came up with:

35 - 3in stick, 23 - 100g bag, 43 - 3packs Tambota, 4 brass pipes (Edited)


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I just sent Balibob the total as of now. Let me know if you want to drop out or change your order. I'm still shooting for sending him the $$$ on the 21st, so if at all possible try to pay by then.
> 
> If somebody wants to check my math that'd be very helpful, here's the total that I came up with:
> 
> 35 - 3in stick, 21 - 100g bag, 43 - 3packs Tambota, 4 brass pipes


I'd be interested in a 100g bag. Please let me know how to get the $ to you PP style!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Paid!

Thanks


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Jeff,

Had to revise my order from:
13 ) Contrabass Bry: (1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag, 1 - 3pack Tambota) $29.50 + $5 = $34.50
to
13 ) Contrabass Bry: (2 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag) $34.00 + $5 = $39.00

Sent!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Payment sent!

Glad I checked this morning. Might have missed it.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Paid, thanks for putting this together!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Benaj85 said:


> PAID





d_day said:


> PAID





Jessefive said:


> PAID





Contrabass Bry said:


> PAID





Emjaysmash said:


> I'd be interested in a 100g bag. Please let me know how to get the $ to you PP style!


Here's my PP e-mail [email protected] (please send as a gift, do not mention tobacco).


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Here's my PP e-mail [email protected] (please send as a gift, do not mention tobacco).


Payment sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> Payment sent.


PAID


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

$91.50 paid via PP.

I did choose "goods" as reason of payment in order to link shipping address, but I didn't refer to "baccy" wink wink.

Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe if you choose goods he has to pay a fee to PP. That is why the gift option is used.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CWL said:


> PAID





Benaj85 said:


> I believe if you choose goods he has to pay a fee to PP. That is why the gift option is used.


Correct. It'll be ok though, the fee wasn't too bad.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Payment sent!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Dread said:


> Payment sent!


PAID

Also, I just relized that I should have started a payment thread, so here it is.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi to all,
Jeff has done a great job on this group buy! He sent me all the order quantities and my Indonesian girls are cutting pipe tobacco like there was no tommorrow for all. We plan on having everything ready to go out as soon as Jeff calls the group buy over on the 21st of June. Want to thank all who are participating and most especially a big thanks to Jeff for all his long efforts. With Jeff only adding $5 to each order you guys are getting a heck of a good deal as minimum shipping from here on a single order is $20! By combining orders and with Jeff agreeing to do all the leg work and costs involved in onward shipping he has given everyone a great opportunity to try our products. For this we are very grateful indeed! Thanks again to all and smoke on, balibob


----------

